
Git-imerge: rebase/merge preserving history avoiding all-or-nothing - peterwaller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMZ2_-Ny_zc
======
peterwaller
Just discovered this tool while doing a messy rebase, and can't believe it has
had very little discussion I can find.

[https://github.com/mhagger/git-imerge](https://github.com/mhagger/git-imerge)

No previous commentary on it so far on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=git%20imerge&dateRange=all](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=git%20imerge&dateRange=all)

So, can anyone find any interesting discussion about this tool?

If you'd prefer reading rather than listening to the talk, here's an article
which covers some of the same concepts:

[https://wilsonmar.github.io/git-imerge/](https://wilsonmar.github.io/git-
imerge/)

The crux of it is that the tool does an efficient pairwise merge of all
commits from the donor branch onto master. It can also be configured to run
the test suite to detect conflicts.

Then you resolve conflicts in pairs of commits, which is only a small amount
of work. The histories of your individual resolutions are preserved, so you
can pause and resume the task.

